# Bilstein PSS9 Audi TT Pic Request



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

I have bought some PSS9's but not sure how they look on TT's
Do most people remove the rear perch?


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Bilstein PSS9 Audi TT Pic Request ( XXX 1.8T)*

Elfs TT from streamline industries has them and one of his customers
Elf's
















Customers


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Bilstein PSS9 Audi TT Pic Request (my own style tt)*

they are not on the lowest setting are they?


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Bilstein PSS9 Audi TT Pic Request ( XXX 1.8T)*

I dont know but he tracks his car so I would think not.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Bilstein PSS9 Audi TT Pic Request (my own style tt)*

Thanks i like the blue one and im hoping with the PSS9's i got i can get a stance like this:


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Bilstein PSS9 Audi TT Pic Request ( XXX 1.8T)*

Thats what I'm going to do with my Ksports


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Bilstein PSS9 Audi TT Pic Request (my own style tt)*

ok any more pics of TT's with PSS9's?


----------



## TTTT (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Bilstein PSS9 Audi TT Pic Request ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_Thanks i like the blue one and im hoping with the PSS9's i got i can get a stance like this:


























these are H&R coilovers/


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

the grey TT in the pictures is my car haha. and yeah im just running the vmaxx set up.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (97audia4)*

you should be able to go as low as you need to with the perches
These arent the bilstiens but they are the koni equivalent (fully adjustable) 
and I have another couple inches I could go lower if I wanted


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

vmaxx's give you that stance


----------



## 2002gtiib1.8t (Jul 30, 2005)

mine with H&R


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_vmaxx's give you that stance 

So I cant get anywhere near that stance with PSS9's?


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*









PSS9's all the way down while retaining the perches


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Qu!cks!lva)*

^^ stance FTW


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

Bear in mind I'm running 9.5 LM's in the rear with 265's and 8.5 up front with a 6mm spacer to clear the 993 calipers with 235's...
On suspension compression running fast I can scrape the fender liners a scoosch


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (Qu!cks!lva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Qu!cks!lva* »_








PSS9's all the way down while retaining the perches









That is sex!
Would you say your thsame height as this guy:








BTW your car looks awesome your BBS are 18's yeah?


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

probably the same height...
yes 18" LM's


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (Qu!cks!lva)*

very nice thanks you have made my day!


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

car looks nasty on them LM's and im diggin the stance. good looks


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_
That is sex!
Would you say your thsame height as this guy:








BTW your car looks awesome your BBS are 18's yeah?

haha nah hes just on 18 inch aristos, nah the stance is a little lower in the front and the rear


----------

